#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  10 Smart Strategies to Drive More Links to the Website

## Bhavya

Every business owner and marketer want more customers and generating more traffic to the business website is an effective way to get more customers to the business. To generate more traffic, we need to drive more links to our website. Here are our colleague Miss. smart strategies to drive more links to the website.


1. Building broken-links
2. Get backlinks via infographics posts
3. Post guest articles on your website
4. Watch the activities of your competitors
5. Build internal links in your website
6. Promote your website content
7. Write testimonials
8. Publish journals and blogs
9. Donate links
10. Do Interviews and post articles

----------


## tripidea

Could you please explain me "*What is the broken links*?" "*How it's effect in our website*?"

----------


## Bhavya

> Could you please explain me "*What is the broken links*?" "*How it's effect in our website*?"


Broken link is a link on a web page that doesn't work anymore, the reason can be an improper URL entered for the link by the owner of the website, 404 error or the destination website no longer exists.


When a user clicks through a link they are expecting certain content but if the link is broken then they will get disappointed and this bad user experience affects the website traffic and SEO. Broken link building helps you to gain quick links from the relevant webpages and also increase the website SEO authority.

----------

